# Pecs



## Powerstroke (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey Bros,
After a looong time away from lifting, I'm in the process of trying to build myself back up to respectability. One part of my body that has always lagged has been my pecs. I've torn rotator cuffs in both shoulders and have a tough time putting a lot of weight into chest workouts. What do ya'll suggest to get around bad shoulders but still work the pecs?


----------



## Nate (Feb 5, 2004)

did you get shoulder surgery?

how long ago?


----------



## Powerstroke (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey Nate,
I had one of them worked on years ago but it never has worked right since and the other one has never been done. Because of it, I've had to work around the injury because as the shoulders tire in a workout, I can't use heavy weights without worrying that the shoulder will pop out which really limits my progress. at:


----------

